# First Turning



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 12, 2012)

I got my first turning lesson today from a Master Turner from Germany he is Ebortt Stopp, he said he got Dad in to turning an hes been helping me today as Dad sleeps. So please tell me what you think. Its not totally done yet but hopefully tomorrow Dad can help me with the rest. 
Catherine

[attachment=10556]
[attachment=10557]
[attachment=10558]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 12, 2012)

looks good there cat keep it up youll own that shop. super duck


----------



## jteagle6977 (Sep 12, 2012)

looking good Cat.   :irishjig:


----------



## Cousinwill (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good to me !!!!!!!! Good luck on finishing it up !!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 12, 2012)

Thats an incredible first!!! Ive been turning for about 9 months now and have yet to succesfully complete a bowl. Good job!!!


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 12, 2012)

Mr Stopp is a good teacher an told me to start by riding the bevel first then to the cut, it was fun use a 3/8 inch fingernail gouge so far 
Catherine


----------



## firemedic (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 12, 2012)

Just beautiful !


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 12, 2012)

You go girl!!!! You have talent as well as a good teacher!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice for a first attempt! You are fortunate to have such good teachers. I wasn't lucky enough to have any teachers and just had to figure it out on my own. Learn all you can from them, they are a gift!


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 12, 2012)

HillybillyGirl said:


> I got my first turning lesson today from a Master Turner from Germany he is Ebortt Stopp, he said he got Dad in to turning an hes been helping me today as Dad sleeps. So please tell me what you think. Its not totally done yet but hopefully tomorrow Dad can help me with the rest.
> Catherine


Beautiful bowl out of sometimes hard to turn spalted wood. great job. where all the shavings in that shop?


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 12, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> HillybillyGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first turning lesson today from a Master Turner from Germany he is Ebortt Stopp, he said he got Dad in to turning an hes been helping me today as Dad sleeps. So please tell me what you think. Its not totally done yet but hopefully tomorrow Dad can help me with the rest.
> ...



 Dad a firm believer that you clean up as you go, an I don't want him slipping an falling he already hurts to much already.


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 12, 2012)

I couldn't find the outside bowl holder an we didn't want to wake you 
Love ya


----------



## DKMD (Sep 12, 2012)

Nicely done! If you can turn that spalted stuff, the sky is the limit for you.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2012)

Super nice job Cat ! Much much better than my first bowl. 
Can't wait to see more from you !
Scott


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

Mr. Kevin needs to have a dislike button


----------

